# Got room for one



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Headed to CBBT 5:00 AM Sunday AM from Salisbury , MD . Friend is bringing his Whaler from Dover and picking me up . Will fish Sunday LTJ and troll, possibly the night bite with eels as well . Staying at Kiptopeke Inn and fishing Monday and coming back that evening . We are looking for one more angler that would like to get in on this great fishing . You can reach me on my cell at 443-521-4726 Thanks , Mike


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Mike,

Are you fishing with Pat? He's the only person I can think of with a Whaler and heading down from Dover on Sunday.

I'll be there tomorrow and Sunday and also staying at Kiptopeke Inn. 


- Dae


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good luck..I'll be on tha other side...off of Cape Henry...
If we get desperate we may see ya @ the high rise...

AL...I'll keep yer number in the cell


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Dae said:


> Mike,
> 
> Are you fishing with Pat? He's the only person I can think of with a Whaler and heading down from Dover on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 Yes . My buddy just crapped out on me at the last minute . I've not spoken with Pat as of yet . Either way I'll be armed for bear !


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

good luck Mike.....once you get to the high rise its just a matter of a few minutes to cape henry if the action is of the beach......i am up at 0500 every day or earlyer.......if i can help with any info let me know.......757 685 4811 Jamie


----------

